# Chip Box for a Haas TM-1



## gunsmither (Jul 9, 2022)

Upon viewing the "slodat" photo showing his Tree Mill with chip box in his TM-1 thread,
	

		
			
		

		
	



I was inspired to take pics of my chip box on my TM-1. 
I created an album showing how I did it - https://www.hobby-machinist.com/gallery/albums/haas-tm-1-chip-containment-box.748/


----------



## slodat (Jul 22, 2022)

Looks good!


----------

